# 300   ?

## _dl_

'! :)
         300-  ,    ,  :( 
  ...    '     . .           .     - ,      ?     ,   ?

----------

*_dl_*,          .    -  ,  ,     ().    ...

----------


## admin

,      : 300   .        ,    ,     .

----------


## _dl_

> ...

      .   .

----------


## LAEN

-    .
       -

----------

> -

       ""

----------


## LAEN

> ""

         . 
     -     ,

----------

.    ,  .   - .          .   http brodyga.org

----------

,    ""
  -   ,   .   -  .   " " -     .
   -    ,     -      ()
  -    ,    -    -,  .    (   )     (    -   ,  ). ,        -   " "  ,   .   -   .       (  )
   -    (    ).     .
-  -    .
   ""   -    ,   ,   .  - . 
  -   .     ,      (   -   /):  5, 37 (      ), 14 (     ).      -     ( ) -      -   3.     33 ( - )   -  (      ,    )
    5-6   -   ""    ( )     -.

----------

poltavabatle.narod.ru

----------


## fenrir

....

----------


## LAEN

**:    **,        :)

----------

*LAEN*,    ""

----------


## LAEN

> .     ,      (   -   /):  5, 37

  : http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_route_5.html http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_route_37.html

----------


## LAEN

> *      ?* 
>   ,        27-28      69-          .                 ,   300-  .      33 (.       ),  80 (- -2       ),  95 ( .       ),  76 (       ),  93 (  -      ),  87 (-       ),  53 (..        ),  64 (      ),  59 (      ),  65 (.        ),  46 (ϳ        ).         .

  http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/news/2009/6/19/67183759/

----------

